# Laid egg in my bed!!



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

My Jax surprised me on Thursday night when I came home from work by proudly displaying an egg that she has laid in my bed!! 

She normally nests in the cat bed/condo that I provide for her, but since having her last clutch she has taken to sleeping on my bed. This is normal usually for a couple of nights after leaving her eggs until she gets the hint that she is not wanted on my bed. She will then seek some other ledge to roost.

This time however, she has been even more 'clingy' and refused to give up the luxury of a human bed. Having a king-size bed, I had no choice but to move her over to the other side of my pillows on a comfy cushion covered with towels (just as well I am single  !) where she has been happy to sleep. I've put up with a few weeks of this and sustained several pecks to the eyes (she gave me a black eye last Saturday) when she has decided that I have lain in *my* bed too long for her liking! 

I suspected by her behaviour that it was getting near to that time again to lay eggs, but hadn't realised that she had already found her prime nesting spot until I saw her in my bed with that proud cute expression on her face "Look what I've been busy making just for you!" 

Not having the heart to evict her and egg, I moved her further over and secured her 'nest' with more pillows and a cushion to separate our sleeping quarters. I sure did not fancy the prospect of the egg rolling during the night . She now takes up 3/4 of my bed while I am confined to sleeping on the edge..hmmm something wrong here.....I have been taken over by a pigeon!!!

I am due to swap bedrooms tomorrow as my sister's room is brighter and has a balcony that I can put the pigeon cage out during warmer weather. I hope I can relocate her nest to a more suitable location then, as I will have the shared responsiblity to look after 2 eggs by tomorrow. I guess after 4 years of caring for her eggs alone she is making sure I do my bit this time around!! 

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is TOO funny. Guess she figures it's such a BIG bed, why should you have to sleep all alone??
We always joke and say the bed is Gabby's (our little Yorkie) and she just lets us sleep in it. 
So.........consider yourself lucky. She COULD just kick you out all together and banish you to the floor!!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how cute. 
 She went through all this trouble to find the perfect nesting spot, lay an egg and make you happy You gotta respect that.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lindi, absolutely precious! I do hope you'll take some pictures for us. Jax has definitely picked you as her mate and have to share all duties that go along with that honor!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lindi,

I sure enjoyed your delightful story about Jaxx. She has managed to find a place on your bed, as well as your heart!

I hope you can take a picture to share.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree...PICTURES, Lindi!!

Luckily, Squeaks has his "home" NEXT to my bed or I could be sharing with SQUEAKS AND TWIGGY (my cat who also likes to sleep on the bed at times!).

However, I don't have the luxury of a King size...just regular size... 

Hugs and Scritches to Jax...SHE knows where to make her nest!

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

So cute and funny


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL!!! You tell it perfectly. I can't wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a sweetie she is to nest right next to you. Since you spend every night in that spot, she may think you are choosing the nest box and she is complying with your choice. I think it is just precious.

Margaret


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

What A Cute , Cute , Cite , Cute story....
Yes Pictures Please.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy nesting, Lindi and Jax! Very, very cute story!

Terry


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

That's so cute! My pigeons have bonded to one another and seem to see me as a rival pigeon. They'd like to keep their eggs as far away from my bed as possible!


----------

